# DRL



## terry lingle (Jan 7, 2006)

91 sentra canadian version I have a haynes manual but as you know they are famous for not having what you need. 
My right headlight works fine when I turn the lights on but is out in the DRL mode. My manual has schematics and I can fix this but I would like to know the location of the module before I start chasing wires. 
I have searched this topic here and it seems that the DRL system leaves a lot to be desired . 
Thanks in advance Terry


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Pleas explain the DRL??? Mode. I think youve got an option ours didn't. Are you talking about Daytime Running Lights??? Like Chevy. Im slightly confused.

Gimme some more info and I'll see if I cant come up with something..


----------



## terry lingle (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the prompt reply nasty nissan:
yes it is the daytime running lights module that I need to locate . Both headlights connect to it according to haynes the terrible.
The lights also go to the light switch but that seems to work properly. It is only in DRL mode that I lose the right headlight. These post carburator cars are a wiring nightmare. I can follow the wires but I hate to guess how long that will take to find the module
I see a manual on line for download but on dialup I could develop a fatal disease before it finished the download. Terry


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Gimme abit and I'll see if AllData has any info on this. I dont know if it will as I dont think any American cars had that option. I look and see though.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Got something that might help... Lets see if it'll load....


----------



## lfd75 (Nov 27, 2004)

I had the same problem with my DRL module it was caused by a solenoid not closing. You´ll need a saw to open the plastic case and solder every contact point, tape it up and put it back in mine lasted juat over a year before it died again.

cheers,


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

And it must be just Canadian models that had DRL. Ive had 2, B13's neither had DRL. Nor have any of the ones Ive worked on. 

Interesting......... :givebeer:


----------



## terry lingle (Jan 7, 2006)

I thank you all for the help . I dug around and located the module in the door pillar under the hood latch. Removed the cover without resorting to a hack saw. 
Most modules can be removed by flexing the case while pulling gently on the connector. Located and repaired two open solder joints :thumbup: now my only remaining electrical issue is that the hazard warning switch is not working. The switch does not latch so I suspect that it needs some attention . Have not looked for the flasher module yet either. I had the entire dash apart to remove a remote start system from the car. It was well installed but I had no manual and no security code to set it up as I desired. the last thing I want is my car starting at 3 AM because it decided that it was too cold. Also the thought of it starting while i am under the hood :thumbdwn: Just got this car it needs a little TLC but will soon be a reliable thrifty to and from work car. 
Thanks all Terry


----------

